# Phenibut hangovers suckkkkk



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

I am confirming that I now get hangovers from phenibut. I feel nauseous and irritable and tired. Really kind of crappy feeling.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

What does the hangover feel like (ie. symptoms) ?


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Xande said:


> What does the hangover feel like (ie. symptoms) ?


Nauseousness, Irritable, Mental Fatigue. It is starting to go away, I went and got a glass of water which I think is helping it. Its lasted since 1pm, so 2hrs.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Why are you messing with that stuff? Just stick with xanax and stims. And doesn't buspar work better when its taken with an SSRI? This might be broscience I dunno, just from what I remember. An SSRI would probably increase your sense of wellbeing and something like prozac would even give you more energy (assuming you have a typical response to it). The buspar and stims would probably alleviate some of the sexual side effects of SSRIs, although you might need a pde5 inhibitor. **** it I think all men should be taking tadalafil lol.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Under17 said:


> Why are you messing with that stuff? Just stick with xanax and stims. And doesn't buspar work better when its taken with an SSRI? This might be broscience I dunno, just from what I remember. An SSRI would probably increase your sense of wellbeing and something like prozac would even give you more energy (assuming you have a typical response to it). The buspar and stims would probably alleviate some of the sexual side effects of SSRIs, although you might need a pde5 inhibitor. **** it I think all men should be taking tadalafil lol.


I'm actually off Buspar, it was a sugar pill IMO. It worked initially but pooped out.

Phenibut is great stuff too, I just think I need to drink more water? It works better than a benzo, IMO it feels like a benzo with mood enhancements. I am thinking about maybe going back on an SSRI.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

barry1685 said:


> I'm actually off Buspar, it was a sugar pill IMO. It worked initially but pooped out.
> 
> Phenibut is great stuff too, I just think I need to drink more water? It works better than a benzo, IMO it feels like a benzo with mood enhancements. I am thinking about maybe going back on an SSRI.


Oh yea, I remember about the buspar pooping out now, but like I said it might be more effective with an SSRI though and attenuate some of the negative effects from an SSRI. I've never taken it though. I stay away.from phenibut because I hear it has nasty withdrawals.

If you're only taking .5 mg of xanax, I find that I need 1 mg of either xanax or klonopin to truly feel freedom, on .5 mg there'll still be some anxiety, but it might be good in a way since you can work on it more of yourself instead of letting the drug take you along for the ride. But believe me, I'm one of those people that hates that idea, perhaps one day I will come around though. I like to rely on chemicals 99%. Klonopin might be better too than xanax depending on your circumstances, it lasts quite a long time. But xanax has more of a mood lift.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Under17 said:


> Oh yea, I remember about the buspar pooping out now, but like I said it might be more effective with an SSRI though and attenuate some of the negative effects from an SSRI. I've never taken it though. I stay away.from phenibut because I hear it has nasty withdrawals.
> 
> If you're only taking .5 mg of xanax, I find that I need 1 mg of either xanax or klonopin to truly feel freedom, on .5 mg there'll still be some anxiety, but it might be good in a way since you can work on it more of yourself instead of letting the drug take you along for the ride. But believe me, I'm one of those people that hates that idea, perhaps one day I will come around though. I like to rely on chemicals 99%. Klonopin might be better too than xanax depending on your circumstances, it lasts quite a long time. But xanax has more of a mood lift.


Xanax Doesn't help me much, Valium has more a calming effect than xanax believe it or not. I called today to try a diff med in hopes that I find the right one.

IMO, I think of withdrawals as a medicine that kicks *** at something for a person, and then that effect poops out, requiring an increase in a dose.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

barry1685 said:


> Xanax Doesn't help me much, Valium has more a calming effect than xanax believe it or not. I called today to try a diff med in hopes that I find the right one.
> 
> IMO, I think of withdrawals as a medicine that kicks *** at something for a person, and then that effect poops out, requiring an increase in a dose.


Are you taking it for social anxiety, general anxiety or both?

In any case, my #1 vote is for klonopin, that stuff is gold.

I never liked it much until I took 4 mg, and started interacting with people and stuff, then I kept lowering the dose to 1 mg and was able attune the effects I had that were so pronounced at higher doses.

In any case, hopefully your doctor doesn't say "no more benzos" unless you dont want them anymore. good luck mate


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Under17 said:


> Are you taking it for social anxiety, general anxiety or both?
> 
> In any case, my #1 vote is for klonopin, that stuff is gold.
> 
> ...


Hey I might try 4 mg today and see how I go


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Under17 said:


> Are you taking it for social anxiety, general anxiety or both?
> 
> In any case, my #1 vote is for klonopin, that stuff is gold.
> 
> ...


Yea, I am not too worried because benzos barely benefit me. I gave xanax almost a month trial. So he really can't think I'm an addict. I still have left overs of Xanax.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Barry, how much had you taken and over how many days?


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

ugh1979 said:


> Barry, how much had you taken and over how many days?


Took 1.75mg and haven't had it in about a months time.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

barry1685 said:


> Took 1.75mg and haven't had it in about a months time.


Strange, I never get a hangover, and in fact feel totally fine the next day. It's only the few times i've taken too much over too many days i've had an issue.

Everyone is different though.


----------

